# Aunt is having surgery...



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

...on her knee next week. I wanted to put together a sunshine basket for her, but I don't know what she likes other than Earl Grey tea, but in that case, she's probably pretty well stocked up on it. She may also have dietary restrictions - I think she's diabetic. I was looking online for ideas, but being so unsure, I am faltering.

I remember when I broke my leg, the lab took up a collection and sent me a living plant arrangement. Although I knew their hearts were in the right place, I thought that sending somethig that needs care to a person that is having temporary mobility issues was sort of ill-advised.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> ...on her knee next week. I wanted to put together a sunshine basket for her, but I don't know what she likes other than Earl Grey tea, but in that case, she's probably pretty well stocked up on it. She may also have dietary restrictions - I think she's diabetic. I was looking online for ideas, but being so unsure, I am faltering.
> 
> I remember when I broke my leg, the lab took up a collection and sent me a living plant arrangement. Although I knew their hearts were in the right place, I thought that sending somethig that needs care to a person that is having temporary mobility issues was sort of ill-advised.


Does she read ? Or have a interest in a particular subject ? JimB.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

She likes mysteries, but get all she wants through the library system.


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

Nuts are a good snack for diabetics.


----------



## bingo (Mar 24, 2022)

i  would like a real strong reacher...grabber!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 24, 2022)

bingo said:


> i  would like a real strong reacher...grabber!



good idea...


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2022)

bingo said:


> i  would like a real strong reacher...grabber!


She already has one, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Remy (Mar 25, 2022)

Is she close by you? If she is, perhaps offering some help, shopping, light assistance would be good.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 25, 2022)

some edible snacks to nosh on...  you could always order online to be delivered...

or, as @Remy suggested an offer of help,  if needed...


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2022)

Yes, she lives about 2 miles from me now. I already volunteered to pick up her mail at the post office, get and return books to the library and do a grocery run as needed. But if she's like me, I know she hates to inconvenience anyone about anything, but I'm returning the favor she did for me when I was laid up with a broken leg 14 years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> But if she's like me, I know she hates to inconvenience anyone about anything,


She may not be like you, but even so, the help of having you run some errands would outweigh her dread of "inconveniencing" you. My guess.

Buy her a Gift Card from her favorite supermarket? She can get her order delivered


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2022)

This is what I got together - a box of Cheez-It crackers. a package of shortbread cookies, a box of tea bags, a small packet of Kleenex, a can of Progresso chicken noodle soup, a bottle of diet iced tea, a frog figurine (she collects frogs) and a book "Except For Me and Thee" (The movie "Friendly Persuasion" was made in the 1950s based on this novel).


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2022)

I visited my aunt today. She's having a lot of pain, but after knee surgery, I suppose that is normal. Her therapist is supposed to be coming this afternoon. I brought her mail and her water bill was in it. She opened it and wasn't happy. She said it was over $600. I asked if there was a leak somewhere and she said she'd have my cousin look when he visited. I also received mine and it was $171 which is about normal for me..


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2022)

She returned the box of tea saying she didn't like it. I'd rather she did that than just let it sit in her cupboard. I like it!    It's called Duchess Balmoral put out by Tetley.


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2022)

It looks delicious deb!


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2022)

It is - to me, but she said she didn't like the vanilla flavor.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> ...on her knee next week. I wanted to put together a sunshine basket for her, but I don't know what she likes other than Earl Grey tea, but in that case, she's probably pretty well stocked up on it. She may also have dietary restrictions - I think she's diabetic. I was looking online for ideas, but being so unsure, I am faltering.
> 
> I remember when I broke my leg, the lab took up a collection and sent me a living plant arrangement. Although I knew their hearts were in the right place, I thought that sending somethig that needs care to a person that is having temporary mobility issues was sort of ill-advised.



well, Earl Grey has caffeine...so that has to be cleared with the doctor, depending on what medications she is going to be on.

Also, it has Oil of Bergamot, which is a relatively strong bio-chemical. And also something that a doctor should review prior to her taking it.

I would think there is de-caffeinated Earl Grey, so that would eliminate that problem. But again, oil of bergamot, among non-drugs, is a reasonably strong bio-chemical, and you should make sure she is allowed to have that.

If you are going to give her any food items...you really need to run that by the doctor.


There are very basic things...like Harry & David has these specialty pears. You know, it is just fruit, so it is likely to be ok.

There are companies that do baskets of dried fruit.


Just best to ask the doctor first...


----------

